# A clear picture :)



## Guest (Jan 29, 2009)

What am I?? lol




























and is that a light humeral spot?


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Most likely rhom or rhom CF. Note how the belly serra all point the same direction and look nice and neat. On sanchezi the scutes are more irregular. I do see possible barring, but snout and forehead don't suggest compressus IMO although it is a possibility.


----------



## Brace (Apr 19, 2004)

Sanchezi, maybe rhom.


----------



## rhomkeeper (Mar 31, 2008)

rhom...possible compressus because there seem to be some elongating spots, but not uncommon in some variations of rhombeus.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

rhomkeeper said:


> rhom...possible compressus because there seem to be some elongating spots, but not uncommon in some variations of rhombeus.


I agree!


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

BioTeAcH said:


> Most likely rhom or rhom CF. Note how the belly serra all point the same direction and look nice and neat. On sanchezi the scutes are more irregular. I do see possible barring, but snout and forehead don't suggest compressus IMO although it is a possibility.


Well said.


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2009)

So everyone thinks Rhom??? Interesting....







I guess he will out grow his new 75G huh? lol Oh well another excuse to tell the hubby so I can get a BIGGER tank


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

ksls said:


> So everyone thinks Rhom??? Interesting....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You have at least 5 years before you will even need to think about upgrading. I'm betting you could go 10 years.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Wow, nice pics. looks like a totally different fish.


----------



## orhan dağcı (Jun 29, 2006)

İn my opinion it looks like Compressus very much

Orhan DAĞCI


----------



## dweizoro (Apr 1, 2005)

Rhombeus


----------



## MiGsTeR (Jan 19, 2008)

A great fish is what it is!


----------



## diogenes (Nov 11, 2008)

ksls said:


> What am I?? lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well it appears I can't even ID my own fish, so I'm not going to try, but he's beautiful. Great looking serra whatever he is.


----------

